# να 'μαι, να με, να 'μαστε,



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2010)

Όταν μεταφράζουμε το here I am, here you are, here we are, ποια είναι η σωστή ορθογραφία στα ελληνικά;

Λέμε π.χ. Here we are!
Να 'μαστε! Ήρθαμε!

Στον ενικό πώς είναι;
Here I am!
Να 'μαι, ήρθα!
Ή, να με, ήρθα;

Here you are!
Να σε!
Ή, να 'σαι!

Κι αν το σωστό είναι *να με* και *να σε*, τότε γιατί στον πληθυντικό είναι *να 'μαστε*;


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2010)

Ωραία ερώτηση, αφού συνήθως παρασυρόμαστε και τα γράφουμε λάθος.

Αφού λέμε: να τον, να την, να τους, να τες
Άρα και: να με, να σε, να μας, να σας.

Υπάρχουν, αλλά σε άλλη σύνταξη, και τα:
να 'μαι, να 'σαι, να 'ναι
να 'μαστε, να 'στε, να 'ναι
να 'μουν, να 'μασταν κ.λπ.


Από μπέρδεμα βάζουμε _να 'μαστε_ αντί για _να μας_.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από μπέρδεμα βάζουμε _να 'μαστε_ αντί για _να μας_.


Και από συμφυρμό με το namaste, να τα μας!


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2010)

Έψαξα να βρω κάποιον να βάζει και τον τόνο από άποψη. Έπεσα πάνω σ' έναν μονοτονισμένο Παπαντωνίου (τον Ζαχαρία, εννοώ):

Με τα δόντια τους ανοίξαν
τρύπα φοβερή.
Νά τους! μπαίνουν ένας ένας,
βόσκουν στο τυρί
http://www.snhell.gr/kids/content.asp?id=159&cat_id=6

Εδώ ακούμε _πώς_ τονίζεται:

Νά τη, πετιέται

(Πάντως, σου 'ρχεται να την κλαις έτσι που βλέπεις να πετιέται... )


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2010)

Να και το σχετικό κομμάτι από το λήμμα του ΛΚΝ:
*να 1 * μόριο *: I. *για να δείχνουμε πρόσωπα ή πράγματα. *1. *με ονομαστική ουσιαστικού ή ονομαστική προληπτικής αντωνυμίας• ισοδυναμεί με τις εκφορές _εδώ είναι, εκεί είναι: να_ _το σπίτι μας / το σχολείο μας. να_ _τος ο αδερφός της, _εδώ είναι ο αδερφός της. _να_ _τη η εφημερίδα που γύρευες. να_ _η ευκαιρία που ζητούσες. να_ _βιβλίο για να αγοράσεις, _αυτό είναι κατάλληλο (έκφρ.) _να_ _παιδί / κορίτσι / μαθητής, να_ _μάλαμα*! _ΦΡ _να_ _τα μας, _δηλώνει έκπληξη και δυσφορία του ομιλητή για κτ. που έγινε αμέσως προηγουμένως: _να_ _τα μας! Θα μας πει και ψεύτες τώρα. _*2. *με αιτιατική προληπτικής αντωνυμίας• ισοδυναμεί με τις εκφορές _δες εδώ, δες εκεί• _ακολουθεί το ουσιαστικό συνήθ. σε ονομαστική• ο προσδιορισμός, όταν υπάρχει, πάντα σε ονομαστική: _να_ _την η άνοιξη προβάλλει. να_ _με, γύρισα. να_ _με μπλεγμένος σε χίλιες δυο δουλειές. να_ _την η μέρα που περίμενες, _αυτή είναι. || με την έννοια του _πάρε: να_ _το τουφέκι είπε• αν είσαι παλικάρι ρίξε. Θέλεις ψωμί; να_ _λίγο, _να πάρε λίγο. […] *II 1. *_εκεί που _(με οριστική παρατατικού) _να_ _σου (και) _(με οριστική αορίστου ή ενεστώτα), σε διηγήσεις για να δοθεί με ζωντάνια μια απροσδόκητη και αιφνίδια εμφάνιση: _Εκεί που προχωρούσαμε, να_ _σου και εμφανίζεται μπροστά μας ένας πελώριος σκύλος. Εκεί που διάβαζα, να_ _σου ένα όνομα που μ΄ έκανε να αναπηδήσω. _[…]​


----------



## Marinos (Aug 23, 2010)

Και ένα ξαδερφάκι των παραπάνω: _*νά σου*_ κι ο Τάδε!

EDIT: Τώρα μόλις είδα ντροπιασμένος το τέλος του προηγούμενου...


----------



## stazybohorn (Aug 24, 2010)

νάμαστε πάλι εδώ Αντρέα...


----------



## psifio (Aug 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Από μπέρδεμα βάζουμε _να 'μαστε_ αντί για _να μας_.



Εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι. Ενώ όλοι συμφωνούν ότι είναι "να με" κλπ, δεν λέει κανείς "να μας κι εμείς" ή "να σας κι εσείς" -- τα λεξικά το κάνουν γαργάρα.
(Λέμε "να μας κι εμάς", συνοδευόμενο από εύγλωττη χειρονομία, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο.)


----------



## nickel (Aug 24, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο για τη γαργάρα. Να και το απόσπασμα από το ΛΝΕΓ:
*να* μόριο 1. έχει δεικτική σημασία και συντάσσεται συχνότ. (α) με αδύνατο τύπο αντωνυμίας σε αιτιατική (β) με ουσιαστικό σε ονομαστική: _να η Λίζα! | να το σπίτι που σου έλεγα | να τα λεφτά που σου χρωστάω_ ή (γ) με συνδυασμό και των δύο πτώσεων: _να με κι εγώ! | να με τώρα μόνος να περπατώ στους δρόμους._ ΣΥΝ. *ιδού, δες εδώ, κοίταξε, αυτού, εκεί, πάρε, λάβε, ορίστε*. [...]​Και μόνο τα «συνώνυμα» θα μπορούσαν να ανοίξουν ένα τεράστιο κεφάλαιο: τι είναι συνωνυμία, πώς χρησιμοποιείται καθεμιά από αυτές τις λέξεις διαφορετικά και με ποια διαφορετική σύνταξη και τα παρόμοια.

Νομίζω πάντως ότι εκλογικεύουμε μέσα μας τη χρήση τού «να 'μαστε», κάτι σαν «να εδώ είμαστε», το «να 'μαστε πάλι εδώ» σαν «να που είμαστε πάλι εδώ».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 24, 2010)

Ας κάνουμε μία λέξη, τη λέξη *νάμαστε*, με τον τόνο της κανονικά εκεί όπου και εκφέρεται, ας την εντάξουμε και στα επιφωνήματα, και ας, τέλος, ξεκολλήσουμε από τα _να με_ και _να τον_ κτό κι ας τη χειριστούμε ως αυθύπαρκτη (ανεξάρτητα από το τι μπορεί να αποτέλεσε αφετηρία για τη δημιουργία της). Διότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα του κόσμου λέει «νάμαστε», και αυτό δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2010)

Στα Μόρια της _Νεοελληνικής σύνταξης_ (§282, ΟΣΤ΄) ο Τζάρτζανος έχει αρκετά στοιχεία, αλλά πουθενά κάτι για «να μας» ή «να ’μαστε». Η γαργάρα, που λέει και το psifio, καλά κρατεί. Επειδή το κείμενο είναι πολυτονικό, θα θέλει διόρθωση αν επιχειρήσω OCR, οπότε σε PDF εδώ. (Και δεν είναι κατάλληλη η εποχή για να ψάξω παρακάτω.)

Έχει ενδιαφέρον να παρακολουθήσουμε το παιχνίδι ονομαστικής – αιτιατικής:
να τος κι αυτός — να τον κι αυτόν
να τοι κι αυτοί — να τους κι αυτούς
να με κι εμένα — να με κι εγώ (το δίνει και το ΛΝΕΓ)
να μας κι εμάς — να 'μαστε κι εμείς
Όπως θα λέγαμε «εδώ είμαστε κι εμείς».

Τώρα, για την πρόταση να γράφουμε μία λέξη, _νάμαστε_. Γραφόταν μία λέξη και μία λέξη εξακολουθούν να τη γράφουν πολλοί — και δεν έχει σημασία αν δείχνουν ή αν κλίνουν το _είμαι_. Ξέρεις όμως, Ζαζ, ότι είμαι αντίθετος στο να κάνουμε τις δύο λέξεις μία. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τα _εντέλει_ και τα _αποδώ_, αλλά με τις συνεχείς συγκολλήσεις (α) δεν ξέρεις πώς να ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο και τι να πρωτοδιορθώσει ο διορθωτής (δηλαδή, τώρα που έχουμε την τεχνολογία να μας βοηθά, να της ρίξουμε αχώνευτο πράγμα να κομπλάρει πάλι; :)) και (β) μια τέτοια τάση θαέχει σαναποτέλεσμα νακολλάμε όλοκαιπερισσότερες λέξεις, ανάλογα μετοπού τονίζονται. Φρίκη σουλέω. (Σαν τις σελίδες των Νέων θα καταντήσουμε.)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> Είμαι αντίθετος στο να κάνουμε τις δύο λέξεις μία. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τα _εντέλει_ και τα _αποδώ_, αλλά με τις συνεχείς συγκολλήσεις (α) δεν ξέρεις πώς να ψάξεις στο διαδίκτυο και τι να πρωτοδιορθώσει ο διορθωτής (δηλαδή, τώρα που έχουμε την τεχνολογία να μας βοηθά, να της ρίξουμε αχώνευτο πράγμα να κομπλάρει πάλι; :)) και (β) μια τέτοια τάση θαέχει σαναποτέλεσμα νακολλάμε όλοκαιπερισσότερες λέξεις, ανάλογα μετοπού τονίζονται. Φρίκη σουλέω. (Σαν τις σελίδες των Νέων θα καταντήσουμε.)


(α) Δεν μπορεί να είμαστε τόσο αναχρονιστικοί που να προφασιζόμαστε ότι θα αντιδράσουμε σε κάτι απλώς και μόνον επειδή θα επιβαρύνει το πώς θα πρέπει να ψάχνουμε για αυτό στο σημερινό γκουγκλ! Με όλο τον σεβασμό, είναι ένα καθόλου πειστικό επιχείρημα.
(β) Υπάρχει βεβαιωμένα η φυσική τάση για συγκόλληση (και για απάλειψη ενωτικών σε σύμμικτα) και η αφύσικη τάση για κατακερματισμό (δήλα δη Πανδώρα και άλλες γλωσσικές δυνάμεις). Η φυσική τάση για συγκόλληση έχει, φυσικά, και ένα σημείο ισορροπίας (πέρα από το οποίο είναι υπερβολική), το οποίο το νιώθουν ενστικτωδώς οι περισσότεροι χρήστες της γλώσσας, κι επομένως δεν έχουμε κάτι να ανησυχούμε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2010)

Μπορεί να περάσει κι ο επιγραφολόγος μας και να μου τρίψει τίποτα τέτοιο στη μούρη, αλλά τον ύμνο μου στις χωριστές κεχριμπαρένιες λέξεις θα τον γράψω σε άλλο νήμα, μόλις μαζέψω ολόκληρο το οπλοστάσιο επιχειρημάτων. Στο μεταξύ, εξοπλίζου κι εσύ.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2010)

Νόμιζα πάντως ότι μιλούσαμε για το σήμερα — αν δεν κάνω λάθος, οι επιγραφές τα 'χουν τα χρονάκια τους.
Το οπλοστάσιο θα περιλαμβάνει και βουστροφηδόν κεφαλαιογράμματη γραφή;


----------



## nickel (Aug 25, 2010)

Οι επιγραφές και οτιδήποτε δεν είχε ανάγκη από διαστήματα δεν είναι στο οπλοστάσιό μου. Μπορείς να τις αξιοποιήσεις εσύ κατά το δοκούν ;). Εγώ θα μείνω αυστηρά στην ψηφιακή εποχή.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 25, 2010)

Δεν ανοίγει.


----------



## psifio (Aug 25, 2010)

Γι' αυτό το κατέβασα. Είναι μεταγραφή ενός ποιήματος του Παλαμά σε φωνητικό αλφάβητο. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2014)

Ωραία μέχρι τώρα. Το "να σου κι εγώ" πώς τονίζεται; Θέλει πουθενά απόστροφο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2014)

Από τα παραδείγματα του ΛΚΝ στο #5: _Εκεί που διάβαζα, να σου ένα όνομα που μ΄ έκανε να αναπηδήσω._ Άρα καμία απόστροφος στο _να σου κι εγώ_.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2014)

Θενκς, ντοκ!


----------

